

Grasp News Quickly My Algorithm Summarizes News for NyTimes,HuffPost,TC,TNW - Mehuleo
http://newsbrewer.com

======
Mehuleo
Hi, I have created a news summarization algorithm which generates insightful
summary. I've put that on top of a news aggregation site, so you can read
summary for all articles from renown sources at one place. I call it the
newsbrewer [http://newsbrewer.com](http://newsbrewer.com), Its a MVP.
Feedbacks and suggestions are welcomed. Thanks

